# Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?



## Maifisch (14. Sep. 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hab jetzt doch nochmal meine ganze Energie zusammengesucht und möchte die letzten sonnigen Tage dazu nutzen, meinen Teich rundherum mal ansehnlicher zu gestalten. Nun möchte ich wissen, ob ihr mit der Sperre zufrieden seid, oder muss ich noch was ändern? 
Ich hoffe, auf dem Bild kann man genug erkennen. 
Sie ist gut 10 cm breit und auch so tief. Nachdem was ich gelesen habe, müsste es ausreichend sein. 

LG Sonja


----------



## harribert (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

Sorry, aber du hast genau das Gegenteil einer Sperre gebaut............


----------



## koifischfan (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

@harribert
Dann erkläre doch, wie es richtig ist. 

Die Folie sollte am Rand senkrecht hoch stehen. So kann auch kein Erdreich in den Teich gelangen. Leider finde ich die Bilder aus dem Forum gerade nicht. Habe nur eins von @digicat gefunden. Ich hoffe, es ist frei von Rechten. :?

Ich war gerade nochmal am Teich Bilder machen. Der Rasenteppich liegt auf der Stufe im Wasser und schützt gleichzeitig die Folie vor Eis.
Ganz fertig bin ich noch nicht. Ich baue als Schutz für die eigenen Tiere und vor dem __ Reiher Estrichmatten als Gitter an. Diese werden noch mit grüner Farbe (Hammerit) gestrichen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

Servus Sonja,
auf dem Foto ist es zwar nicht ganz deutzlich zu erkennen, aber die Kapilarsperre passt
schon so wie du das gemacht hast.
Anbei noch eine Zeichnung, wie ich das gelöst habe.
LG Markus


----------



## Nikolai (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

Hallo Sonja,

gute Kapillare heben das Wasser auch mehr als 10cm. (Bäume schaffen auch hundert Meter). Durch Schmutz, Algen und Wurzeln wird Deine Ufermatte die Kapillarwirkung erhöhen und früher oder Später die 10cm überbrücken. Die Zeichnung von Markus ist korekt, nur seiner Aussage, dass Deine Anordnung richtig ist, möchte ich wiedersprechen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Maifisch (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

Hallo und vielen Dank. 
Die Folie wird noch aufgestellt, versprochen. Wollt nur vorab kurz wissen, ob ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin. 
Nciht dass ich buddel wie bekloppt und kann dann alles wieder umreissen. 
Und deine Lösung Markus ist auch nicht schlecht und an einigen Stellen bei mir  wohl auch nur so zu lösen. 
Nochmal danke, habt mir sehr geholfen und drückt die Daumen, dass wir nich einige schöne Tage kriegen....

LG Sonja


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

Hallo Sonja,
die Meinungen hier lesen sich ja regelrecht konträr... :?. An Deiner Stelle wäre ich jetzt erst recht überfragt .
Darum zeige ich Dir einfach mal meine Kapillarsperre in zwei Bildern. Die groben Kiesel sind wirklich nicht nötig, Erde tuts auch, aber die Folie muss 'rausgucken!
   
Vielleicht hilft Dir das ein wenig. Die Breite ist bei mir an dieser Stelle absolut minimal, je mehr, desto besser.


----------



## Maifisch (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

Hallo Nikolai,
dann her mit deinem Widerspruch Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann sollte ich tiefer oder breiter gehen, weil früher oder später durch Bewuchs o.ä. wieder Sachen in den Teich laufen, die da nix verloren haben....?
LG Sonja


----------



## Maifisch (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

Hey Rolf,
ja es ist immer etwas schwierig, das stimmt. Aber ich werde mir das für mich Beste oder Logischste rauspicken. Was dann rauskommt, stellt sich raus. Ich bin ja froh um jede Meinung, eben weil sie verschieden sind. Und weil jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht hat. 
Danke für die Bilder, die helfen mir enorm, genau wie die Zeichnung.  Die Folie muss rausgucken, weil die dann erst was abhalten kann, wenn ich das richtig verstehe....Bepflanzen will ich die Sperre ja auch noch, das geht ja, oder?

LG Sonja


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

Hallo Sonja,
genau so wird das was!  Bepflanzen ist das Beste, um die Sperre zu kaschieren. Auch wenn bei mir die martialischen Kiesel den Eindruck a la "Grabschmuck" erwecken, zwischen denen wachsen viele Pflanzen, der Rasen ist an die Folie herangewachsen, da sieht man keine Kiesel mehr ! Unter den Kieseln im Teich habe ich Muttererde, damit ordentlich was durch die Kiesel wächst.
Ich mache mal ein paar neue Fotos, auch wenn der aktuelle Zustand noch nicht perfekt ist.
Um auf die Beiträge der anderen zurückzukommen: wenn die Pflanzen bis an den Rand wachsen, dann "strecken" sie auch ihre Wurzeln über die Folie. Das gilt es zu kontrollieren und im Griff zu halten. Mit "Bodendeckern" u. ä. hast Du auf diese Weise viel Arbeit. 
Daher kommt Markus Vorschlag mit einseitiger Steinkante (a la Mähkante), das findet man auch schon mit viel Bildern im "importierten" Forum (-> StefanS). Ist die "Mähkante" schmal, dann sieht man die vor lauter Pflanzenwuchs gar nicht.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

Hallo Sonja,
willst Du bei Dir einen Ufergraben machen? 
Entscheidend ist dass Du die Folie aussen gut hochstellst.
Die Höhe der äusseren Folie wird  dann auch die Wasserhöhe im Teich sein, weil durch
die Ufermatte das Wasser in deinen Art Ufergraben gezogen wird.
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe ist das ja so gewollt bei Dir.
Ich habe Dir noch eine Zeichnung eingefügt wie ich es auf den anderen 3 Seiten mit Ufergraben
gemacht habe.

LG Markus


----------



## Kolja (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

Hallo Sonja, 


Maifisch schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann sollte ich tiefer oder breiter gehen,



Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Wieso versuchst du eine Kapillarsperre durch Graben zu erreichen? Es geht doch um die Stellung der Folie. Oder habe ich dich grundsätzlich missverstanden?


----------



## Nikolai (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

Hallo Sonja,

breiter oder höher ist nicht entscheident. Wichtig ist allein, dass die Folie am äußersten Rand den höchsten Punkt bildet. Selbst Folie, wenn sie überlappend als Falte über den höchsten Punkt hinweggeht und dahinter nach unten zeigt, kann eine Kapillare bilden.
Auf Deinem Bild scheinen Folie und Ufermatte im tiefsten Punkt des Ufergrabens zu enden. Besonders die Ufermatte, die aus einem Vliesartigem Gewebe besteht (vermute ich) wird Deinem Teich in dieser Anordnung sehr viel Wasser entziehen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Maifisch (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

Hallo zusammen!
Danke für die Antworten. Jetzt hab ich einiges kapiert. Ich hatte von der Sperre wohl ne ganz falsche Vorstellung. Jetzt ist es bei mir oben angekommen. So wie ich das jetzt sehe, habe ich den Ufergraben und die Sperre in Gedanken vermischt. 
Hat etwas gedauert, aber es ist nun klar. Vielen Dank nochmal. Dann kann ich beruhigt fertig machen. 

LG Sonja


----------



## Kolja (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

Hallo Sonja,

na dann, gutes Weiterbauen.


----------



## Hagalaz (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

Vill ein bisschen spät aber ich hab meine K-sperre gemacht wie du auf deinem ersten Bild und hab keine Probleme


----------



## Nikolai (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

Hallo Darius,

sicher wird diese Anordnung für kurze Zeit wenig Kapillarwirkung haben. Diese verstärkt sich aber mit zunehmender Verschmutzung und Durchwurzelung. Die Folge ist, dass der stete Wasserspiegel immer weiter in die Tiefe wandert.

Gruß Nikolai

PS: Deine Signatur finde ich recht Bemerkenswert



> .... denn alles, was entsteht, Ist wert, daß es zugrunde geht....



ohne Verderben gäbe es keine Evolution 



> ..... Drum besser wär's, daß nichts entstünde....



verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Maifisch (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

Hallo zusammen!!!
Nun ist es fast ein Jahr her, als ich Kapillarsperre und Ufergraben durcheinander gebracht habe. Nun hab ich eine für mich gute Lösung gefunden. Meine Folie steht jetzt hoch und auch die Steine sind nicht schlecht. Ich habe die Flachwasserzone erweitert und noch einige Pflanzen gesetzt. Nun kann der Teich sein.....  
Habe Fotos gemacht, damit noch evtl. bestehende Fehler erkannt werden. Oder einfach nur zum anschauen. 

LG Sonja


----------



## Tom1402 (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

Hallo Sonja,

habe das Thema gerade gelesen (bin ja selbst noch neu hier)

Kapillarsperre = Folie aussen senkrecht stellen hast du ja gemacht 

Was mir auffällt sind die roten Ziegelsteine. Hast du die nur so verteilt oder haben die einen tieferen Sinn?

Ich frage mich gerade ob man die bepflanzen könnte, sind ja Löcher für Substrat drin 

liebe Grüße Tom


----------



## Maifisch (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mach ich das mit der Kapillarsperre richtig?*

Hallo Tom!
Dann mal herzlich willkommen!!!! 
Diese Ziegelsteine haben nur den Zweck zu erfüllen, dass ich mal in den Teich steigen kann, ohne kleine Tierchen zu zermatschen.....  Erstmal sind die nur mal so reingestellt, müssen noch gleichmässig verteilt werden. Oder besser gesagt --> schöner, oder mir fällt mal was anderes ein.....:beten
Mit Substrat füllen könnte man sie, aber die Löcher sind ziemlich winzig. Da krieg ich grad mal nen Finger rein.... und ich stell mir das auch schwierig vor, wenn die bepflanzt sind und mal raus müssen.
LG Sonja


----------

